# Anxiety in RV



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

If you can, talk to Connie Cleveland in South Carolina. She has been a golden trainer forever and trains for a variety of purposes, including service. Currently her husband is training COVID scent dogs for the government. I suggest Connie because she’s real and you can check her out on YouTube. Her website is www.dogtrainersworkshop.com. I would contact her and possibly drive your RV with your dog to her location. 
Before you contact Connie, I would find your dog’s pedigree, do you have it or is it on www.k9data.com? K9data sometimes gives clues on the background of your dog, so it might help her come up with some ideas. Clues in a pedigree are how biddable your dog is, how high energy, and how focused your dog is. 
Let me know if you have any questions about Connie, I’ve attended a few of her training seminars.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

We travel a lot by RV, as I type this I’m on my way up 95N with my 3 Goldens at my feet. Moe was terrified on his first few trips. He trembled while I held him in my lap. I quickly figured out it was the sound of the airbrakes that scared him. The biggest help was Duke. (our older Golden) Duke is a seasoned traveler and seeing how calm and excited Duke was calmed Moe. The other thing that helped was crating Moe with a high value treat or toy when first getting in the RV. Moe is use to being in his Gunner kennel. It doesn’t matter where the kennel is that is his safe spot.

Cruz, our puppy, has loved it since day one. I do sometimes give Moe motion sickness medicine before long trips. Motion sickness can look like anxiety in a dog. Our dogs also have toys that stay in the RV so they are new and exciting every time they get in.


----------



## thomp679 (Jan 8, 2019)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Bumping up


Thank you for the lead. I will follow up with Connie.


----------

